# Ontario - P.A.L and Hunter Education course's



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That bow looks familiar... :wink:


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

$220 bucks for the PAL course? That's outrageous. Here in Alberta all the hunting and firearms courses are offered through AHEIA, and there is not cost whatsoever.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

My wife did the pal this summer the cost on the test forms was sixty here in Manitoba. The pal is a federal program so it shouldn't vary from province to province. As for the hunter safety the course costs 45 dollars. Bowhunter education my wife and I took from abam and I believe it costs 25 bucks I would consider contacting the ontario archery association and seeing what direction they point in you.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

I figured asking here first would be the best idea as I'm sure there are a few people from my neck of the woods that could send me in the right direction.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Mattones said:


> I figured asking here first would be the best idea as I'm sure there are a few people from my neck of the woods that could send me in the right direction.


Depending where you are located I give you a couple of names of course instructors. Most of the course are run in groups. If you are going for a private cousre the expense is probally higher


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

*Pal*

My son took the coarse last fall $120 which included the books.

Sounds like this guy is onto a get rich quick program.

shop around!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I have the paperwork for the PAL course offered at the bow shop in Waterloo.

the complete non restricted course + the manual is $152.

I am not sure on the hunter safety course though. 

You are more then welcome to call Shooters choice 519-746-8130 or 1-866-257-7271 ask for the Gun Room they have all the up to date info.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Miss Pink said:


> I have the paperwork for the PAL course offered at the bow shop in Waterloo.
> 
> the complete non restricted course + the manual is $152.
> 
> ...


I just looked into th site thank you. i may condier them or the Wolfs Den. they are both a fair bit aways. Looks to be even each way.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*anybody challenge the test without the course*

I'm thinking of challenging the test without taking the course.. buddy will lend me his book.. anybody know of anybody trying this?

Gilles


----------



## hotspur2008 (Jun 4, 2008)

*St. Thomas*

There is a guy down in St. Thomas that runs courses fairly cheap, he runs them every weekend out of the skeet club


----------



## Chris969872 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just took the PAL two weeks ago. Paid 120 + 15 for the non-restricted which is required to be 10 hours, so it took all day Saturday and a couple hours on Sunday morning. The restricted course would have been for the balance of Sunday and was another 100 + 15 but I did not do that one.

The prices for these courses are regulated (go figure) and I believe they said the max was 250 plus books. So the bottom line is that you have been quoted a competitive price.

Challenging the exam is doable, but read the book carefully. There are quite a few details on storage legalities. The exam is 50 multiple guess and a 15 minute practical. Make sure you check the headstamp on the dummy ammo matches the spec on the barrel.  Also, if you accidentally point at yourself or the examiner or anyone else  it is an automatic fail...which is understandable. 

They teach the PROVE system for making safe which stands for Point in a safe direction, Remove all ammunition, Observe the chamber, Verify the feed path is empty and Examine the bore. The "E" part was a bit unsettling, because they teach you to look down the business end if that is the only way to see. Be ready for that if you're not used to it.

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Chris969872 said:


> Just took the PAL two weeks ago. Paid 120 + 15 for the non-restricted which is required to be 10 hours, so it took all day Saturday and a couple hours on Sunday morning. The restricted course would have been for the balance of Sunday and was another 100 + 15 but I did not do that one.
> 
> The prices for these courses are regulated (go figure) and I believe they said the max was 250 plus books. So the bottom line is that you have been quoted a competitive price.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply,

I have no idea about guns once so ever. I figured it would be best to get it while I'm there.

So the course is 10 hours? I think i may goto the ''Wolf Den'' near Barrie to take both courses. Its about an hour drive but the price is fair and have heard good things about them.

I guess I should really read up any possible info about guns which may be on the test.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

ontario moose said:


> I'm thinking of challenging the test without taking the course.. buddy will lend me his book.. anybody know of anybody trying this?
> 
> Gilles


The test really isn't that hard. My brother and I did it (he was 17, me 15), and we both 100% both parts of the test. All you really need to do is read over the book, memorize the ACTS and PROVE, and read up on storage and transportation stuff, as well make sure you read the head stamp on the case and the barrell...other than that most of it is common sense and being safe.


----------



## Clarkie (Apr 26, 2008)

*Pal*

CAreful there, sounds like you are definately getting ripped.


----------



## Chris969872 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mattones said:


> thanks for the reply,
> So the course is 10 hours?


Yep, the instructor is required to do 10 hours to certify that you have been trained. IMHO, that is at least triple of what is really needed for normal IQ  people to absorb what was presented, so bring lots of coffee. 

I agree with StanX that most of the material is common sense, but I would add that a person could potentially fail the multiple guess test unless they had prior experience or read the book from cover to cover. There were quite a few technical questions on the test that were not explicitly covered in the presentation.

I don't know how the exam challenge route relates to the 10-hour training cert requirement. Maybe someone else here can help out on that one.


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

*pal courses*

in canada we are restricted to charging no more than 100.00 per course, n bc i charge 100.00 for non restricted and 75.00 for restricted, all fees included and complete instruction on how to get your card back as soon as possible.c.o.r.e. is 80.00 plus a manual(20.00). cheapest found so far.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

i just passed my hunters today! Woo. And taking my Non restricted next weekend. 

Anyone know any sites or anything where i can get a heads up on it?


----------



## danbo27 (Oct 18, 2008)

Way to go, Tiger!


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Hope to get my Non Restricted next weekend and later that day and apply for my H1 out doors card

The teacher said it would take upto 12 weeks to get the card in the mail?


----------



## Tzar (Oct 21, 2008)

I paid $170 for my hunter course last weekend so $200 not bad.

Took my PAL course a couple years ago, forget how much it was was but its wasn't cheap, somewhere around $200 but I got both my restricted and non-restricted. with that.


----------

